# 127 Days?



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

So, anyone watch the 127 Days movie or follow his story over the years?

What do your buzzards think of Aaron's ordeal? 

I think it’s silly that his poor trip planning combined with his self-induced epic have turned into a speaking circuit and Hollywood movie. In many ways I marvel at the fact that our society rewards his stupidity. I'm more inclined to sit back and chuckle at the knucklehead who cut his arm off. 

To be clear, I think it take a lot to cut your arm off and I'm not sure I would have done it. But then again, I would have told some people exactly where I was going and I'd like to think that I would never have rolled a boulder on myself in the first place.

I know I am a crusty asshole but for some reason it irritates me that this dummy is benefiting from his stupidity.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm sure he didn't mean to roll the boulder onto his ARM. In other words you are mad at people like yourself. Sounds like you are pretty hip man. But a little hypocritical!


----------



## NathanH. (Mar 17, 2010)

I don't know if he'd have a movie if he didn't cut his arm off. When the civilized world back home hears this dude cut his own arm off with a dull knife... you bet they're going to make a movie!


----------



## bucket52 (Apr 26, 2010)

*127 Days*

I, like most of the rest of us remember when this all happened back a few years ago. At the time, I recall calling him a fool and an idiot for not taking the proper steps to inform others of his plans and intentions. Over the past 5-7 years I suppose I forgot all about him and his situation, actions like most of you.

Recently I came upon the book he wrote about this whole event and also his life in general. It is called, logically enough, "Between a Rock and a Hard Place." I most certainly enjoyed the read, and I would encourage all of you who are more interested in this to check it out. 

One thing that struck me as interesting was his overall ability level. This is not a "weekend warrior" who ventured into the backcountry and lost his way in the process. Aaron, at least by my determination was and is a hard-core experienced backcountry enthusiast who logged crazy hours on mountain sides, along rivers, in the canyons and on the side of rock faces.

He was in the midst of soloing all Colorado 14'ers during the winter when this happened. He actually was filling time in the canyonlands when one of his other expeditions fell through at the last minute which is why he did not tell others of his intentions...he did not clearly know them himself.

I am in no way making excuses for this guy, as obviously if he HAD told others of his location and intent he would have most certainly been rescued long before he deemed it necessary to cut off his own arm to save his life. I am only saying that after reading his book I feel more inclined to think he simply had an accident and in turn was forced to deal with the consequences.

One interesting thing I took away from the reading was that he in no way feels sorry for himself or his situation. It is by no means a "woah is me type of thing." To quote the BLM Ranger who flew in the helicpter whith him on the way to the hospital, "he was in the wrong place at the wrong time."

Now, on to the movie and endorsement deals and speaking tours...
I think these accurately reflect the overall explotative nature of our capitalistic economy and society we live in. He is taking advantage of the publicity, fame and enjoying the fortune from the outcome. Honestly, I think most of us would do the same. 

I have not seen the movie yet, but I will eventually. Seeing the trailers and clips on you-tube it looks to me like any Hollywood job. Pretty girls, rock-n-roll soundtracks and polished scenery. That being said, I don't know how accurately it follows his own book and the internal dialog he had with himself over those fateful days inside Blue-John Canyon.

In conclusion, I would say as a humanist I am glad he is alive, and if his story can inspire others to just tell people where they are going it is a good thing. As for the movie, see it or don't but take it with a grain of salt and consider the source. As I read the book, I frequently tried to empathize with him and put myself into his shoes...I would encourage you all to do the same. And for God's sake, tell your friends/family where you are going when you solo in the wilderness!!!

MN


----------



## leif (Jul 11, 2009)

Wrong forum. Off topic.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Mut said:


> I know I am a crusty asshole but for some reason it irritates me that this dummy is benefiting from his stupidity.




Let's see how does that go...? "Good judgement comes from experience. Usually experience gained from bad judgement". May we all live to benefit from our stupidity!!


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Read his book - he's a tool. The attitude that he conveyed in the book is what got him in trouble - why he had to saw his arm off. Do whatever you like, it's your life. However, there are examples in the book where his stupidity endangered others, not just himself. Like the kid in "into the wild" - natural selection at work, nothing noble or heroic going on there, just more stupidity.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Water monkey you are a Dick. What do you have to say to kayakers that drown? Natural selection? Same thing exploration doesn't come without sacrifice... not that you know anything of exploration....mentally or physically.. Chris wouldve been home free, but the mind is wicked in the face of hunger.. mistakes are made everyday and our suicide is our own..nobody will live free of that guilt just maybe deal with it differently...we face our own natural selection as a species..to those brave enough to live may you live forever


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

It took the guy 127 days before he cut off his arm???

Do some reflection. You've seriously never put yourself in a position that could have resulted in something similar had you fallen victim to unfortunate circumstance? You call your mom and tell her everywhere you go?

Regardless of whether he's a tool or just avid adventurer, stupid or smart, there are almost always compelling stories in exploring the nature of human foible and the paradox of human fragility and strength. Danny Boyle is a talented and thoughtful director and the movie's probably worth a look on that credential alone. I think it's called 127 milliseconds though.


----------



## bucket52 (Apr 26, 2010)

*127 HOURS*

I beleive the Title is 127 HOURS, the total time he spent in the situation from the time he left his truck till whe he got to the ER and went into surgery...I beleive he did the calculations right before they knocked him out with meds.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Anybody else read about the four climbers that were tryin to summit grand retinue and took direct lightening strikes, repeatedly, talk about survival!


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

I don't think anyone can say that every time they go out into the wilderness they tell someone before they leave. I have a friend who went for a walk in the forest alone and the wind blew a tree down on her and broke her back. I can't think of these things as just "natural selection" but an unfortunate accident.
How absolutely ignorant can someone be to say they feel like 'chuckling' at this. And so what if he makes money from it...are you jealous!!


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Brenda, 
Don't you mean how can Mut be so ignorant? Why the personal attack? Are you ignorant? What makes my point of view so ignorant? Did you choose your word wrong? Did you mean callous? Inhumane? Cold? Or did you mean Ignorant? I may be ignorant about lots of things but I do know that ignorant means lacking knowledge. 

My opinion comes from my knowledge of backcountry and wilderness travel, which I do not believe to be complete. While I have not done much canyoneering, I have soloed all sorts of rock climbs, from short ones to multi day. When soloing you need to take extra care and precaution about every aspect of your adventure. This guy was supposed to be an experienced canyoneer/climber yet as he descended into a canyon he dislodged a rock large enough to trap himself. How did this happen? Did the wind blow it over on him? Did he scour his decent for loose rocks that could result in an accident? To me the mere fact that he became stuck shows that he was not being careful. 

I do not know what story his book tells and I do not know the story the movie is trying to tell but I have seen/heard that he is on the speaking circuit as a motivational speaker. If that is not the case then my opinion is based on incorrect information. But if that is the case, I think its a joke. Some guy who uses bad judgment gets himself into a situation where he has to cut his arm off. 

As for being jealous... no, not really. I'm not trading an arm for a book or movie deal. 

For those of you who have read his book, seen the movie or heard him speak, what message is he sending?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

If you got that much hate for somebody you might need to seek counciling.. and to think a freak accident could happen.. you have obviously not been around rock that isn't in a guide book.. get a life bro. Fall off a cliff and make a movie...
Mut,127 hours is over 5 days I'm sure the point as a motivational speaker is never give up if you are faced with no option, well you can figure it out or give up. I'm sure you could sever the nerves in your arm and still have the will to not give up going in and out of consciousness due to shock. If you think you are going to live forever, you got another thing coming.


----------



## brenda (Aug 10, 2008)

Mutt,
I do know what ignorant means: denseness, disregard, empty-headedness, half-knowledge, insensitivity, and tons more that are not quite as nice.

I saw this fellow in a documentary and I felt the message he was sending was that we can't be too careful. I found him quite humble.

I also have been rock climbing for years. However, I do not solo. The risk to me is too high. When you are solo climbing how will you prevent rock fall that may come from above. You and I both know that even a route that has been climbed many times can have freak instances where a boulder high up can become dislodged, due to many things.

Besides, if you are not jealous of the money he will be making, why do you feel the need to "chuckle at this knucklehead" or even post it on a Boaters Forum.

Not sure why this upset me so much...hmmm...I think I will stop posting now.


----------



## leery (May 16, 2005)

*check it out*

James Franco does a hell of a job playing Ralston. Danny Boyle is a stellar director. I'd see the movie based on that. 

Regarding the story....seems like Ralston had been doing stuff like this for years with no negative consequences. Taking risks, exploring difficult terrains and evening having some accidents that didn't get him killed. 

That sounds like a lot of people I know in the kayak community. Running blind corners, assuming a low overhead dam is safe. Hell, even running down Numbers on your 2nd season could be a life threatening scenario. 

Also, think about how far you would go to save one of your firends in a dire situation. Would you save them or just lecture them on the stupid decisions that got them there. Cutting off a limb would be hard enough, but doing it do yourself. Pretty amazing. 

Just think about what that guy went through when trapped. Even though he made some bad decisions that got him there...it doesn't cheaped what he had to go through to live. Thats why you should see this movie.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

he's lucky he survived those solo winter 14er climbs

d00d needs to make some friends

maybe the cash he pulls from this speaking tour will help


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Mut said:


> [/COLOR][/FONT]
> 
> My opinion comes from my knowledge of backcountry and wilderness travel, which I do not believe to be complete. While I have not done much canyoneering, I have soloed all sorts of rock climbs, from short ones to multi day. When soloing you need to take extra care and precaution about every aspect of your adventure. This guy was supposed to be an experienced canyoneer/climber yet as he descended into a canyon he dislodged a rock large enough to trap himself. How did this happen? Did the wind blow it over on him? Did he scour his decent for loose rocks that could result in an accident? To me the mere fact that he became stuck shows that he was not being careful. /COLOR]




OK Matt, I'm calling you on this one. I don't know what "multi day" rock climbs you've soloed but the ones I've been on ALL have had a mixture of loose blocks, hollow semi-detached sections, questionable rivets, choss, less than perfect anchors... you get the point. You going to tell us you had everything under control on your big walls? Anyone who boats whitewater or climbs walls, regardless of the grade, throws the dice. To paraphrase Bridwell, to think otherwise you need to be either ignorant, innocent, or insecure. You've already lobbied against ignorance so that leaves two other options. Actually just lighten up. We all have our moments of supreme stupidity. We just usually get away with it. Hopefully the ones that don't get a book contract instead of just losing their life.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

pleas don't confuse me and mut, or is mut's real name matt too?

I read AR's book a while back.

I admire the way he dealt with the problem once the accident happened, and I like adventuring solo myself. He just comes off as a typical SAR tool bag that couldn't ever find a climbing or for that matter hiking partner. You can't tell me you don't think his situation would have been a shit ton better had he not been alone. I learned a long time ago you don't get a lot of sympathy when you hang it out there on an adventure alone. Whether or not he was "hanging it out there" on this little canyoneering adventure is a matter of opinion. Above treeline solo ascents of 14ers in heavy avalanche cycles is nihilistic to say the least so that hurt his credibility with me.

as for cashing in on the whole thing... if he didn't that would be down right un-american


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

Mike Hartley said:


> OK Matt, I'm calling you on this one. I don't know what "multi day" rock climbs you've soloed but the ones I've been on ALL have had a mixture of loose blocks, hollow semi-detached sections, questionable rivets, choss, less than perfect anchors... you get the point. You going to tell us you had everything under control on your big walls? Anyone who boats whitewater or climbs walls, regardless of the grade, throws the dice. To paraphrase Bridwell, to think otherwise you need to be either ignorant, innocent, or insecure. You've already lobbied against ignorance so that leaves two other options. Actually just lighten up. We all have our moments of supreme stupidity. We just usually get away with it. Hopefully the ones that don't get a book contract instead of just losing their life.


Mike,
Sorry for my misleading typing. Any multi day I have been on alone has been hiking with climbing, I have not soloed any grade VI walls. And, 90% of my rock solos have been rope solo.

After reading some of the responses (the ones with substance which automatically excludes casper the ghost) I am backing off my position. I do think it is amazing that he cut his own arm off. As I said before, I'm not sure I would have cut my arm off. His perseverance is an extreme example and I'm sure it will make for a good movie.

And I'd like to take back the chuckling comment. I am an asshole but not that big of an asshole. I should have said something like 'shake my head in amazement'. 

Clearly I don't know the whole story. Some of these posts have added facts that I did not know. My opinion comes from the snippets I have read/ heard from various sources. I'll reserve any further judgment until I know more about the ordeal.

Enjoy your weekend buzzards.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Matt J said:


> pleas don't confuse me and mut, or is mut's real name matt too?


Sorry Matt. I meant Mut but it's too late to edit.


----------



## GoodTimes (Mar 9, 2006)

My dad always said...."if I'm gone too long, find a high spot and watch for the birds circling". Kinda put things in perspective for me. He always knew the risks, the dangers, the people he'd leave behind. 

Matter of fact, he's somewhere high in the San Juans, alone with his horses, as I type this....

I'll never judge an experienced man for pursuing his passions alone.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Amen!


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Not that I always agree with caspermike, but after reading this thread I have to agree with his posts and I will say I have a new found respect for him... People do plenty of dumb things, especially in the wilderness. Its how they deal with them and what they learn from their mistakes that makes them who they are, and sometimes the stories will keep others from making the same mistakes!


----------

